

Ask HN: Is there a tool to check the installed certificates on my computer? - valevk


======
mobiplayer
Depends on your OS. In Windows you can use your certificate manager (already
installed).

~~~
utefan001
certmgr.msc

------
dawson
"Keychain Access" in the Utilities folder for OS X

